# Fall Photos of the Beautiful Michigan Upper Peninsula



## Olcoot (Oct 24, 2009)

I would like to share a few photos with anyone interested and a link to my website and to photos of what has now become a yearly fall trip to the beautiful Michigan Upper Peninsula. This year we were joined by a couple of good friends and fellow photographers. We spent a full week together in the UP and it prove to be very fruitful in the terms of the wonderful fellowship we shared as well as the time spent exploring and photographing some of God's natural beauty. We have now been back home for a full week and I have finally had enough time to go through the hundreds of photos and to post process a selection of my favorites and have now uploaded them to my website.

 As would be expected things never seen to never go as they were planned, I guess this is pretty much to be expected for anything that has to be planned weeks in advance, or at least that the way it always works out for us.... We had a mix of weather, some rain, then snow showers, bright sun and a couple of very hard frost but the only really constant thing was it remained cold the entire trip, with lows in the low 30's at night and highs in the low to mid 40's each day. We got up each day, put on several layers of clothes and hit the trails visiting a minimum of 2 waterfalls each day. At the end of each day we were cold, tired and had no problem getting to sleep but were up early and ready to go again each morning.

 Please take a few minutes if you have the time to view the photos and as always all constructive comments positive or negative are appreciated. 

(1.) Mackinac Bridge from South Shore 






(2.) Tannin Stained Water of Upper Tahquamenon Falls





(3.) Tannin Stained water of Lower Tahquamenon Falls





(4.) Another shot of Lower Tahquamenon Falls


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 24, 2009)

(5.)






(6.)






(7.)






(8.)


----------



## Mersad (Oct 25, 2009)

Great work. Love the first one and the second one the most. The last one is quite nice too!


----------



## Phil Tompson (Oct 25, 2009)

That's a great shot of the bridge!


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 26, 2009)

Mersad and Phil,

I would like to thank you both for taking the time to comment on my photos. All comments are very much appreciated


----------



## CreAting iMagERy Art (Oct 26, 2009)

I love 1 and 2, I haven't been to Tahquamenon Falls in a while. Another great place to check out while your up there is The "Porkies" Porcupine Mountains. Keep the great photos coming!


----------



## Buckster (Oct 26, 2009)

Enjoyed these very much, especially #'s 2 and 6!  These shots are all from near home to me.


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for the comments


----------

